# Fighting Sioux Nickname



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

*In your opinion, is the Fighting Sioux Nickname offensive?*​
yes129.45%no11590.55%


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Just found out that the NCAA rejected UND's final appeal to keep the nickname. UND has to change the nickname or they wont be allowed to participate in national championships.

You guys should know how i feel about this :bs: . Just because a couple @#$%^&(holding back :******: ) complained :eyeroll: , it will change decades of tradition. In my opinion the nickname is just a name and thats it-their is no abuse in it-it is just a school nickname

They will always be the fighting Sioux in my heart :bartime:

Ryan L.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I think the nickname is more of an honor to the soiux people of ND than anything, If they want to change the honoring of a peoples tradition and heritage than I think we better change any team with the name crusaders, it is offensive to christians, and I here the tigers are getting pretty ****** off to, so no more tigers or crusaders!!!!


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Just because a couple @#$%^&(holding back ) complained , it will change decades of tradition.


Just to play devils advocate, wasn't slavery an American tradition? I am part American Indian and I feel that this name is NOT offensive. The name "Redskins" is offensive. Very offensive. Fighting Sioux was never used as a slur. Personally I feel it is just a few people who want the lime light who are making the noise, but don't hang on to a name for just tradition.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I also feel if they want to pi$$ and moan about chanching their name, UND should stop all Native American classes and stop outreaching to Native Americans based on race.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No one in their right mind would name their team after someone they didn't respect. With that train of thought I would say it's in honor to them. I don't see to many Norwegians upset about the Vikings.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> No one in their right mind would name their team after someone they didn't respect. With that train of thought I would say it's in honor to them. I don't see to many Norwegians upset about the Vikings.


But the Norwegians should be :eyeroll:


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

Isn't this just a case of the PC police telling people of that culture what they should be offended by and if they aren't they tell them they don't have any pride in their heritage, a whole lotta :bs: . I saw on the the news yesterday that they got 500 alumni to sign a petition against the name, 500 friggin people, how many thousands of alumni does UND have and they only got 500 signatures, boy thats a real statement. I could probably get 500 people to sign a petition against sliding doors because they put the hinge factories out of business.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I heard that the Sioux tribe said keep the name and that the NCAA still rejected the appeal.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

goldhunter470 said:


> [.
> Just to play devils advocate, wasn't slavery an American tradition?


Slavery is an entirely different issue-that dealt withthe persucution of a race-not a nickname-these 2 scenerios aren't even closely related if we are going to talk about 'traditions'

And you ask, Why keep a nickname because of tradition?, Well I ask you, Why not? :wink:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm part Irish, I think I will complain to the NCAA about Notre Dame's Fighting Irish nickname. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have always thought that the Noprwegians should complain about the St. Johns and St. Thomas team names too!! :roll:

I don't think that anyone is saying tha UND is disrespecting the Sioux nation, it is when the other teams fans use the Sioux name in a derogatory manner. 
I guess I can see both sides of this one and I cannnot speak for how a nation of people that has gotten a raw deal (albeit many years ago) should feel. Like I said, I can see both sides.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I would almost bet that if UND would go to the tribal leaders and offer them X amount of dollars each year or one lump sum (big enough) that all of a sudden they would go, hey it's ok if you use our name, we don't have a problem with it. When is this PC stuff going to stop? I read something today that even the Fighting Illuni (Illinois) team is going to have to change their name. Things are just getting out of hand.

just my :2cents:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Whre can you draw the line?
I say dont draw one at all but thats my mode of thinking :lol:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Yep, the Fighting Illini of Illinois are also being affected by the political correct BS that has invaded and taken over our country the last several years. Same thing as the Fighting Soux name. It is a school tradition and is meant as an honor to the tribe. (which no longer even exists) We are apparently offending a tribe of Indians which no longer exists. uke: The whole thing just makes me sick to think about. The have not yet been ordered to lose the name of the team, but have been officially banned by the NCAA from using their team maskot "Chief Illiniwek" from any school function/games. Now, just a little background on the Chief. It is a long held school tradition, with tryouts to become the one person to represent the Chief. They take it very seriously, and only take the most dedicated person they can find. This person then has to learn the traditional dances of the Illini tribe, and the costume is treated with dignity and respect that is deserved by a traditional ceremonial costume that was worn by the Illini tribe. Yeah, I can see how offensive that is to some people. uke: Unforunately, this college is too close to Chicago uke: , and people have been trying to get this mascot removed for years now. Did I mention yet how sick this makes me?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

goldhunter470 said:


> I also feel if they want to pi$$ and moan about chanching their name, UND should stop all Native American classes and stop outreaching to Native Americans based on race.


Amen make it all equal test scores only if you did cut it then tought crap thanks for playing have a nice day. I think UND should do both or I will take them to court for being racist and not offering special class and progroms for the wasps of this world. All is fair in love and war


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't understand this planet. We are taught at a young age not to be rascist, that race doesn't matter. Then in cases like this race does matter. I say they get rid of the name and at the same time get rid of the programs and ABOVE ALL get rid of FREE TUITION FOR NATIVE AMERICANS. I don't understand how someone can benefit just from the race they are in this day and age. It makes me so sick when I have to pay my way through school working the night shift at crappy FEDEX and someone gets to go to school because of that stupid grant. AAAAHHHHH!!!! :******: :******: :******:

It is almost impossible to find someone at this school that wants to change the name (except the liberal professors, English and Arts). I guarantee if I asked the people next to me here at the campus library they would say keep the name. 500 people against the name. Nearly all of the state for it! I say they just vote, and let democracy rule!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

FREE TUITION FOR "NATIVE AMERICANS"

"Native Americans" migrated from Russia so don't that make them Native Russians? :******: uke:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have a dab of Indian blood in my line. That being said, I no more find the Sioux name offensive than I do the Redskins. THis is total BS... They wanted to change our mascot (USC Gamecocks) b/c they thought it was sending the wrong signal about cock fighting... :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

So what's the scoop with Englested now? I thought I heard that if the name was pulled this meant some changes financially for the program. :huh: Politics. :eyeroll:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> I no more find the Sioux name offensive than I do the Redskins.


I don't think the name "Fighting Sioux" was ever used as a derogatory term towards a group of people. "Redskins" was. Since most of the players on that team are black, why don't we call them the derogatory term that referes to blacks?



> Slavery is an entirely different issue-that dealt withthe persucution of a race-not a nickname


When a name is used as a slam to a group of people, we are dealing with the persecution of a race, not just "a nickname". And to answer your question as to why not, I ask you who does your loyalty lie with, The University of North Dakota, or with the Fighting Sioux? Would you instantly not like them if they changed their name?

In all reality there are much bigger fish to fry on the reservations. Try getting that ship in order before you look to blame social problems on the name of a team at a school that gives many grants to your youth.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

goldhunter470And to answer your question as to why not said:


> I will always be a Sioux fan no matter what the name but point and hand is not if we will be "ok" with a new name, it is the fact that the name doesnt need to be changed and that there is such a small minority out there that wants the name changed. This topic brings rage to me :******:
> 
> Just wondering- For the people that voted no, I would like to hear why you voted "no". -just to hear the other side
> 
> Ryan L.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

They could always go back to the flickertails like they were once called many years ago uke:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

It's stupid. no one is telling Notre Dame to get rid of "Fighting Irish". Same dang thing. Some how i don't think irish people find it offensive.

I could go on and on....but it's all the same ol blah blah blah.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

See you all bring up some points such as I am not ****** about notre dame being the fighting irish. Or an all womans gym called curves, or blah blah blah.

Here is the question is it time we get ****** so others can look and see how stupid they are being? I mean it is everywhere now change a name Tigger woods get mad and not golf and the masters,, and so on. When do the silent majority stand up and put there foot down and tell everyone to take the PC stuff and shove it. But no us poor irish boys are made to just sit and and shut up. This stuff gets me steaming and I am about ready to make a stand. Because I will longer bend over back words for someone elses rights and comprimise my own. :******:


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Have 2 degrees from the University of North Dakota ... I have never taken "Fighting Sioux" as derogatory towards Indian people. Some Indian people are offended. Most any mascot will offend somebody. But in this politically correct era, the name will have to be changed due to the nature of college sports and marketing.

That said "flickertails" is stupid.

Now "Sharptails" on the other hand ... think about it ... "Native" species ... really cool dancing mating ritual that is ideal for college mascots ... to my knowledge no other college uses the sharptail grouse as a mascot ...

I fully support the Fighting Sioux moniker ... but Sharptails does have a ring to it ...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

goldhunter470 said:


> I don't think the name "Fighting Sioux" was ever used as a derogatory term towards a group of people. "Redskins" was. Since most of the players on that team are black, why don't we call them the derogatory term that referes to blacks?


The term sioux is Chippewa for snake, it is not their name for themselves. That is what I heard as the only legitimate reason for a name change.



> Now "Sharptails" on the other hand ... think about it ... "Native" species ... really cool dancing mating ritual that is ideal for college mascots ... to my knowledge no other college uses the sharptail grouse as a mascot ...


I think native sharptails would get upset though :lol:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> The term sioux is Chippewa for snake, it is not their name for themselves. That is what I heard as the only legitimate reason for a name change.


I have also heard this line of reasoning but if it were such a demeaning name towards a tribe, why do they still refer to themselves as "Sioux". There isn't a strong push to change the name to "Lakota".

Again, I think the tribes of natives have much bigger issues to worry about. I have spent considerable time on the reservations and have seen more than most people do because of my relation to people who live there. The last thing on their plate should be the changing a mascot. Try reducing poverty, crime, unempoyment and reliance through government. Get a hold on the out of control alcohol and drug abuse. (I have close relatives who have spent or are spending time in the pen for drugs.) Clean up the community and the corruption in tribal councils. I know of countless stories of tibal members buying votes. STOP GIVING A CRAP ABOUT WHAT A COLLEGE IS USING FOR A NICKNAME, (A college that gives large amouts of money to people of your tribe so they can escape the awful life the reservations has to offer!!!!) CLEAN UP YOUR BACK YARD AND GET SERIOUS ABOUT HELPING YOUR OWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will get off of my soap box now and I appologize for the rant but this is utter nonsense! :soapbox:


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm tired of this PC crap. There is nothing wrong with the Sioux name. In protest we should call them the "?"s. That what happened to my shooting team this year. During winter we took second and for spring league we have a 5 point lead with 2 weeks to go. It's working for us and makes us feel good when people have to use an obscure name to refer to our team. Helps keep us out of the mainstream.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Am I missing something here?

Poverty, crime, unemployment, alchol and drug abuse, governmental corruption.

but still this is the name of the group that accurately reflects the pride you have for your athletic teams?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://bismarcktribune.com/articles/200 ... 619734.txt

Other issues are important
By DAKOTA GOODHOUSE
Mandan

I am my own man and speak for my own lodge.

The Sioux first came to be known to the French around 1635 through the explorer Jean Nicolet, who was noted as being the first white man to set foot in Ouisconsin (Ojibwe; original meaning and context unknown), present-day Wisconsin. Father Paul le Jeune, a Jesuit, first writes of the Naduesiu (Ojibwe; lit. "Adders-Little") in 1640. Now, I do not speak the Anishinabe language, but I have had it affirmed time and again by those who do, that Nadue or Nadoway is the Ojibwe word for "Adder/s." The suffix attached then implies "Little." Another historic word the Ojibwe had for the Lakota was Naduesuaig (lit. Adders-Grass-In-The); the Ojibwe referred to the Iroquois as Naduesuis (lit. Adders-True).

The earliest known contact the Lakota/Dakota had with the Wasicu (Lakota; Takes-The-Fat) took place around 1635-40, at Maka towon (Lakota; Skunk Village, aka Chicago) when a man the people thought was a bear (by the manner in which he dressed - furs and hairy face) came to trade with them and to find out about the land westward.

In any language, the fluent speaker of that language will tell you about the nature of word contractions. Generally, with proper nouns, one may contract the word in a "diminutive" or familiar way, but the purpose of contracting that word is to say the word in a familiar manner, or pleasing manner to the speaker. We have all heard of derogative words for people, but how often does one hear contractions of those words (granted there are some out there because there are always exceptions in the English language), and the more adjectives added to a derogatory term, the stronger and more colorful the statement becomes.

The point is, why would the French choose a pejorative diminutive suffix of a word to affix to a people, when they could have gone with the more offensive Adders or Snakes? Fathers Allouez and Marquette in the 1660s remarked about how friendly their relations were with the Sioux in Wisconsin. They chose the suffix in a familiar manner, as opposed to using the more offensive root word. To debate the origins of the word Sioux is to revisit the history behind it.

Let's interpret the Fighting Sioux as the Fighting Grass. It might work until an opposing team comes up with "Smoke the Grass" at a game, and some pot-heads get offended. How about the Fighting Sue? I suppose it would become a women's issue then, and all "Sues" would protest.

The question I ask is, how much time, effort and resources have gone and are going into dealing with UND's mascot and logo? With all the social issues on the reservations, let's put our minds together and see what we can build for our children. When we've met the needs of the homeless, the parentless, the chemically dependant and the jobless, let's revisit how the world should address us. Our indomitable, undefeatable spirit is known the world over, and it automatically connects these traits to the word "Sioux." That's not so bad.

(Goodhouse is enrolled in the Standing Rock Sioux Tribe. - Editor)


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Siouxperdave
I dont think anyone could have put it more clear tha you did. I agree with you, there are so many more important issues that need to be taken care of rather than worry about a team nickname :eyeroll:

Ryan L


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i dont get why the indians are complaining about it... it puts pride into the sioux if any thing youd think... and of how much land and money weve givin them??? is there even a right for them to complain about it...?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

joebobhunter4 said:


> and of how much land and money weve givin them???...?


I believe most of THEIR land was taken in the first place :lol: If i remember right


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

don't make us do it again :lol:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

First of all I personally don't give a rip one way or another about the name, have no vested interest, and am not an alumnus of UND, although in my business I have worked fairly closely with both UND and the Sioux for years. I'm about as impartial a guy as you'll find! 
Does anyone know the TRUE story of how the name "Fighting Sioux" was chosen? What the circumstances, the date, etc. I've been trying to find this out for several years and have been completely unable to find out the history of it! The University people don't seem to know (or else they won't tell) and the Sioux tribes don't seem to know either! I can't seem to even find out the year it was adopted!! All I've been able to ascertain is that it apparently dates prior to WW2. I wonder if it's simply been lost in obscurity, but SOMEONE should know! At the very least there should be legends and tales handed down about it. I have a thick book of "place names of ND towns and cities" and the origin of virtually every obscure place is known and explained, but enquiries into the "Fighting Sioux" all end in dead ends! 
I keep hearing that the name was chosen to "honor" the tribe! Maybe, maybe not. I haven't a clue as I still have NOT been able to find out even the year it was adopted, much less who thought it up, or why that name, etc. So is the 'honor the tribe" thing I keep hearing true or it is simply something people parrot along who want to keep the name partly for old times sake, and partly cause they don't want those blankety blank natives telling us whites what to do????? How about facts supporting this claim?? I'm receptive and open minded, but I want provable and documentable facts -no BS please........ 
If the name is really and truly offensive to to the Sioux people (not just a relatively few militants or rable rousers that want to stick it to the whites) then change it and the rest of us will have to live with it. 
But I feel it should be decided once and for all on a democratic free vote of all enrolled tribal members with the usual secret ballot, etc. If the majority say 'NO" then the rest of us will have to live with it. Simple as that!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> Fight for "Fighting Sioux" continues
> By Neil Carlson
> May 4, 2006, 19:47
> 
> Former UND President George Starcher took part in the 1969 ceremony where the Standing Rock tribe formally gave UND the right to use the name "Fighting Sioux" for their athletic teams. Now, the Standing Rock tribe opposes it. But it's a long standing tradition. The majority of UND alumni don't want to give up without a fight. Attorney General Wayne Stenehjem says if they decide to move forward with a lawsuit against the NCAA, they may ask for donations to fund a legal battle. He says it should cost less than one-hundred-thousand dollars. It appears getting that money wouldn't be a problem. But some say it would be a legal battle with no winners. But at this point, it has not been decided yet whether UND will proceed with a lawsuit against the NCAA


http://www.und.edu/history/

http://www.und.edu/org/bridges/ncaa_survey.html
1. Origin of the mascot name.



> UND's athletic teams were first known as the "Flickertails." In 1930, after a campaign led by the student newspaper, the Athletic Board of Control adopted the name "Sioux." The addition of the word "Fighting," modeled after Notre Dame's "Fighting Irish," occurred later.
> 
> It should be noted that North Dakota's white settlers often used American Indian names and images to designate or symbolize cities, waterways, geographic features, businesses, and so forth (including the word "Dakota" to refer to the state itself). Official highway markers have utilized an Indian head symbol since early in the century. The North Dakota Highway Patrol uses another Indian head emblem on its uniforms and squad cars. Fifteen North Dakota schools, including five on reservations, use Indian-related team names.


1930 UND adopts "Fighting Sioux" without input from Alumni or Native American people. 
1969 UND Indian Association (UNDIA) is formed. 
1970 UNDIA protests lack of social/educational meeting space, inadequate Indian Studies program, and use of the "Fighting Sioux" symbol. 
1971 UNDIA Cultural Center is dedicated. Indian Studies program adds two classes. 
1972 Several UND fraternities/sororities create offensive snow sculptures. UNDIA members ask to have them removed. No action is taken. UNDIA members demolish sculptures. A Native student is arrested. UND President posts bond. Charges are later dropped. Members of the UND student community quoted in Dakota Student, "better dead than red" and "the only good Indian is a dead Indian." 
1973 UNDIA raises issue of local schools using Indigenous people as mascots. Sign posted in local business reads, "Redskins, go back to the reservations, leave their name alone." 
1990 Members of UNDIA continue to protest use of Native people as mascots and nicknames. 
1992 Local schools discontinue use of offensive monikers. 
Members of UND Greek community harass Native children during the homecoming parade. 
Students Organized Against Racism (SOAR) is formed. 
Educational forums are held. 
Standing Rock Sioux Tribe calls for the end of name use

1993 UND Faculty Senate passes resolution to discontinue use of "Fighting Sioux." 
UND President retires the use of the Black Hawk symbol. 
Dakota, Nakota, Lakota Summit V calls for end of name use 
American Jewish Committee calls for end of name use 
Anti-Semitism Subcommittee of the National Affairs Commission calls for end of name use 
National Affairs Steering Committee calls for end of name use

1994 NDSU accused of demonstrating derogatory behavior toward Native symbols at basketball game. NDSU President apologizes. 
National Coalition on Racism in Sports and the Media calls for end of name use 
National Association of Black, Hispanic, Asian, and Native American Journalists (UNITY) calls for end of name use

1995 UND American Indian students protest use of "Fighting Sioux." 
1996 UNDIA student and name change supporter receives hate mail. 
More pleas to stop use of nickname. 
SOAR becomes Building Roads Into Diverse Groups Empowering Students (BRIDGES).

1997 More educational forums held. 
Cheyenne River Sioux Tribe calls for end of name use 
National Affairs Commission calls for end of name use 
Civil Rights Committee calls for end of name use

1998 National Congress of American Indians calls for end of name use 
Governor's Interstate Indian Council calls for end of name use 
National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) calls for end of name use

1999 UND Student Senate passes resolution to discontinue use of "Fighting Sioux." Student body president vetos resolution. 
Similar resolution brought before N.D. House of Representatives, receives a "do not pass" vote. 
UND ROTC Battalion drops use of "Fighting Sioux." 
UND Multicultural Awareness Committee (MAC) calls for end of name use 
Three Affiliated Tribes calls for end of name use 
Seven tribes call for end of name use: Spirit Lake Nation, Crow Creek Sioux Tribe, Rosebud Sioux Tribe, Sisseton/Wahpeton Sioux Tribe, Turtle Mountain Band of Chippewa, Yankton Sioux Tribe, Oglala Sioux Tribe 
UND President Kupchella introduces a new logo, created by a Chippewa artist 
Student Political Action Network (SPAN) calls for end of name use 
Under pressure, Kupchella decides to suspend use of new logo for sports teams indefinitely 
UND professors request that the University Council be convened in order to develop a process to retire the name

2000 President Kupchella forms Names Commission to study the name and to suggest possible future courses of action 
UND faculty group Campus Committee on Human Rights criticizes Kupchella's member selections for the Names Commission 
During a "Rally For Change" protest, three UND students are arrested for blocking University Avenue to protest the name's continued use 
The N.D. State Board of Higher Education preempts President Kupchella and unilaterally declares that UND will keep the "Fighting Sioux" nickname

2001 A letter from late 2000 surfaces in which Ralph Engelstad threatened to pull his $100 million "donation" should the nickname be changed, most likely prompting the State Board's rash mandate in December 2000 
A new Engelstad Arena nears completion 
The new logo is placed on UND basketball courts


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Lindberg9 said:


> joebobhunter4 said:
> 
> 
> > and of how much land and money weve givin them???...?
> ...


ya well that was back in the day when it was legal... aint our fault we over powered them...


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok ... here is the skinny on "Greeks harass native children during homecoming parade" ...

Nobody was picking on little indian kids. Some guys were doing the "Tomahawk Chop" for whatever reason ... Homecoming was during the baseball post season IIRC ...

Some politically correct types took offense because they were looking really really hard for something to take offense to while watching the parade.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Bob! You are a wealth of information on so many things! Love to shake your hand some day. 
bwnelson - somebody doing the Tomahawk Chop "for whatever reason" Isn't this the sort of thing what the Sioux and other Indians are complaining about??
Bob's chronology above would question whether the name was originally adopted to "honor" the Sioux, like I keep reading on the various huntin/fishin websites. 
Maybe it IS time to change it and get all this behind us......


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

dump the name. who really cares? :lame:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I do

Ryan


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

good for you to care so much. me i really dont. so let me ask you a question. Why do you care so much? :huh:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

This survey -Is The Name Fighting Soiux Offensive??

To me - heck no!

To the Sioux - I don't know! To some -yes! To others - probably not!

Rather a poorly worded survey, and a poorly selected population (99% white male at least computer educated/literate) to a survey on, anyway! Results totally meaningless!

Put this same question, poorly worded as it may be, on a Sioux or Affiliated Tribes website, and the results might be totally reversed. I can't say how it would go, one way or another, but would be very interested to find out the truth.

So who should decide on it, anyway?? I would assume the people who truly find it derogatory, for whatever reason. Maybe reasons us white males don't understand.............

Thanks again for the info Bob! It would appear that the widely quoted name "to honor the Sioux" seems to be just about as ridiculous as saying the names 'Badger" and "Gopher" or "Bears" or "white sox" or "Cardinals"were chosen to "honor" these animals, birds or bits of clothing.

It's just a name that some obscure person came up with in the early 30's! - the more I hear about it, especially the derogatory racial stuff that gets brought up, I drift from the "don't care" to the DROP IT section.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Tony Turner said:


> They could always go back to the flickertails like they were once called many years ago uke:


No they can not, that is a whoosy name. Very dumb. I think that nick name has been retired for good.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Why? Because some people are pulling their panties up a little to tight in the morning about an issue like this What could be a more intimidating nickname than the Fighting Sioux? :lol: Flickertails?lol


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a hard time believing the contention that "Fighting Sioux" is offensive to any native american in ND when the tribal high school nicknames are things like The Spirit Lake Indians (with a student mascot in a war bonnet running around waving a coup stick), Bottineau Braves (with a cartoon super hero looking indian mascot), etc...


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I hear they might change it to,

"Fighting non-described indigenous people of the Red River valley area"

I like it, it's got a nice ring to it, don't ya think?!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Chris Benson said:


> I hear they might change it to,
> 
> "Fighting non-described indigenous people of the Red River valley area"
> 
> I like it, it's got a nice ring to it, don't ya think?!


Kind of like when Those Who Would Tell Others How To Think forced DLHS to drop the nickname "Satans"; I suggested the new nickname be the "DLHS Big Long Slimy Northern Pike". We just couldn't figure out how to make the cheers work.

My second suggestion, the "DLHS Caucasians", really seemed to irk some folks...


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

fargojohnson said:


> dump the name. who really cares? :lame:


I tend to agree.If native americans find the name offensive-change it- IMO
Personally I would think its honorable,not offensive.I think the 
"Fighting Caucasians"would be excellent.GO FIGHTING CAUCASIANS!!!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

It has become such a lame topic of conversation for the last few years I've just lost the will to care anymore. My wife and I are alumni, as is my father and many other family relatives. We all pretty much feel the same way as I do now except my father. He is still dead set against the name change. 
I say let the natives vote on it, and do whatever the vote decides. With the corruption of the tribal councils I will find it hard to believe the vote won't be doctored one way or another, but I just am finding myself caring less and less about this topic as time goes on.
If the vote decides to change the names, I will be the first to start a petition to end all special native american programs that keep seats for med students, law students, engineering, PT, aviation, etc. Make them earn their way like everyone else and let the best man/woman win. 
I'm sorry for the way these people were treated a couple hundred years ago, but times are changing and the free rides have to start coming to an end. Something is seriously wrong in this country when my grandparents who worked their tails off for 50 years have to decide between food and medicine at the end of the month because their social security isn't big enough and medicare sucks. Then the everyday native can drop out of highschool, get commodity food, food stamps, free healthcare with medical assistance, and a free paycheck at the end of every month. :******:

Like I said LAME topic, call them the "Fighting Boogers" for all I care lately! Seriously, might as well start thinking of a new name as it will eventually come to this. I like sharptails, someone the other day said Sun Dogs and that had a neat ring to it.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I think "Fighting North Dakotans" has a nice ring to it


----------



## mikeymike (Jul 2, 2011)

15 Reasons the NCAA are hypocrites

1 Hope College MI, Lebanon Valley College PA "Flying Dutchmen" - Absolute insensitivity.
2 Illinois College IL - "Blue Boys" - What about girls? Totally disgusting discrimination.
3 Northern Kentucky University "Norse" - I guess Scandinavian are hated too.
4 Union College "Dutchmen" - Just plain terrible. 
5 University of California Santa Barbra "Guachos" - I didn't know South Americans were so hated.
6 University of Louisiana at Lafayette "Ragin Cajuns" - If I lived in Louisiana I'd be very upset.
7 University of Notre Dame IN "Fighting Irish" - Such an awful stereotype, so hurtful.
8 Central College IA "Dutch" - If I were Dutch I'd go crazy.
9 College of Wooster OH, Edinboro University of PA, Gordon College MA, Monmouth College IL, Ohio valley University WV "Fighting Scots" - Scottish people should scream oppression.
10 Convenant College GA, Macalester College MN, Maryville College TN "Scots" - Where is the Scottish outrage? Don't they care they're being disrespected like this?
11 Arkansas Tech University "Wonder Boys" - What about the girls? This is grossly offensive.
12 San Diego State CA, Pima Community College AZ "Aztecs" - If you can trace your ancestry to the Aztecs, these schools have contempt for you.
13 Alfred University NY "Saxons" - These are my ancestors. How dare they.
14 Barry University of North Carolina, Beloit College WI, Charleston Southern University of South Carolina, East Tennessee State University "Buccaneers" - I feel sorry for any Spanish people around these oppressive schools.
15 Augustana College SD, Berry College VA, Cleveland State University OH "Vikings" - As a Scandinavian I am deeply offended.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Do not forget about the sooners.

16 The Oklahoma sooners. How dare they support people who are cheaters especially a university.

A little back ground on that one for those of us who do not know.
Colleges and universities have a ZERO tolerance on cheating.
Sooners are persons who went around security and the rules to grab land ahead of others. You know those big land grabs where they raced to get their chunk of land.

Apparently now it is ok to support cheaters and integrity violators.


----------

